# What Song(s) do you Just Hate?



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Everything that has been mentioned above and anything by Britney Spears.
@cue5c knows how much I hate her. 

Also anything marketed towards tweens.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, also all of those "Faux-alternative-rock bands that are really just boybands in disguise".

eg, All Time Low, Fall Out Boy and the rest of that lot.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Little Light said:


> Umbrella by Rihanna . . . just . . .


I'm glad I'm not the only one who hates that song. Umbrella ella ella ella. BLEH.

I'm also one of the people who absolutely cannot stand Taylor Swift. Bitch wrote a song with lyrics along the lines of "We are never, ever getting back together, ever." Like, really?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 5, 2012)

Anything overplayed to death.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> I'm also one of the people who absolutely cannot stand Taylor Swift. Bitch wrote a song with lyrics along the lines of "We are never, ever getting back together, ever." Like, really?


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

cue5c said:


>



Come on, you love Abba, Britney AND Taylor Swift?

*STOP BEING SUCH A STEREOTYPE CUE. YOU'RE BETTER THAN THIS.* :sad:

:tongue:


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dolorous Haze said:


> Come on, you love Abba, Britney AND Taylor Swift?
> 
> *STOP BEING SUCH A STEREOTYPE CUE. YOU'RE BETTER THAN THIS.* :sad:
> 
> :tongue:


Wahhhh? I can't stand Taylor. That saying is beyond ridiculous and only adds fuel to my hatred and I feel bad that I can't stand her, but _look at her eyes_.

I enjoy Abba, not full out love, though. I do love Britney. She has no pretension about what she is. And I mean Toxic. You can change that song into any genre and it's still ace. It's pretty much perfect.

And I am a stereotype, because I fucking love Kate Bush who is camp as hell. Ugh. I can't right now. She's too beautiful.

Songs I hate? OneRepublic's Apologize. Holy god, do I hate that song.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

*fucking....ugh.*


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

cue5c said:


> Wahhhh? I can't stand Taylor. That saying is beyond ridiculous and only adds fuel to my hatred and I feel bad that I can't stand her, but _look at her eyes_.
> 
> I enjoy Abba, not full out love, though. I do love Britney. She has no pretension about what she is. And I mean Toxic. You can change that song into any genre and it's still ace. It's pretty much perfect.
> 
> ...


I know, I know I'm just taking the piss. 

YAY we agree on something! I absolutely adore Kate Bush <3 <3

And I also hate One Republic. We're on a roll here. :tongue:


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

cue5c said:


>



That was so fucking stupid I want to hit her.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheveyo said:


> That was so fucking stupid I want to hit her.


Awwww, she's just looking out for you. :sad:


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

These songs are tasteless. My highschool friends were more talented than this.


----------



## Younique (Jul 20, 2011)

i believe I can FLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
i believe i can touch the skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
i think about it every night and dayyy
spread my wings and fly awayyyyyyyyy



die die dieeeeeeeeeeee :bored:


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Anything by Nickleback.
Anything by Green Day, pop punk in general is awful.
Pretentious nu-core garbage, well anything described as being core is usually horrible.
All this new R&B hip hop rap trash, bring back 90s Gangsta rap.
Also that Gundam Style, I liked K-Pop better back when it was GEE GEE GEE GEE.


----------



## honeychanbunny (Dec 3, 2012)

I become quite annoyed when I have to listen to songs that don't realy change much, it's just a constant steady electric beat of nothingness that continues on and on and on, it has barely any rise and fall and just WHYYYYY~???
I am usually not that annoyed by all that many songs, most, i think, have a time and a place where tehy can be enjoyed...
by DUBSTEP... (like the WHOLE song is DUBSTEP or matbe some times RAP), it's just... why~?
I think taht repeptitive songs that don't really change much get very annyoing, the way you get annoyed by a child singing that annoying tune over, and over, and over...
I'm sorry, bu why are songs like this the most popular songs that you hear EVERYWHERE!???
WHYYYYYY~????
I'm sorry... I had to listen to some songs a lot...
I apologise for my rant and negativity...


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't list specific song names but I know who they're by. So I'll just list "_artists_".

Gangam style, taylor swift, nikki minage, linkin park, limp dickshit, dubstep. I hate *a lot* of songs.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Aqualung said:


>


:shocked::frustrating::crying:!!!!!
That...is...absolutely terrible!!!! I have to go scrub my ears and my eyes now...


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

"Gimme the Beat Boys" can go to hell.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

Taylor Swift.
I have a slight pity for the sixteen men that decided to date her but they should've known she would write a song about them and get rich off it. Genius in away but very annoying. Taylor, you suck with relationships and it is not always their fault, grow up and sing about something worth while. :dry:


----------



## Young_Simba91 (Feb 26, 2012)

I derive great pleasure from the Taylor Swift flaming going on in here. That girl is an insufferable waste of space.

Also someone mentioned "Stupid Hoe" earlier. I was forced to listen to this song against my will. You shall all suffer with me.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Donkey D Kong said:


> This song makes me want to beat puppies


O.O My ears are bleeding.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

Anything by the Ting Tings... I didn't even know who they were until one of my friend's girlfriend was blasting this crap on their radio. :bored:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

There's pretty much this whole...sound. Its this sound that passes for ...hip-hop? Maybe. Now.

I'm not saying that hip-hop was always bad, or that this sound is really hip-hop, but there's some really repetitive, horrible, misogynistic, simplistic music that passes for dance/hip-hop these days that makes me want to scream.

I've gone to this sushi place a few times near where I do yoga, and it's because they have good deals, great happy hour specials on food and lunch and so forth, really great prices, but their music sucks so much I've actually asked the wait staff if they can change it. I wonder if I'm paying such low prices in order to be tortured by music with such pithy lyrics as "I would have cheated on you if I knew I was dating a whore" or something like that. I'm just like WTF. This isn't even Katy Perry cutesy stuff. This music is truly awful.

People who listen to this music full-time should kill themselves. Okay, that's not nice but I really don't get it. That whole sub-culture is terrible and its one of those things that makes me wonder if marijuana really does cause brain damage.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

This is the worst fucking song. It sucks, but it's not even so bad it's good, like "My Humps" or OJ Da Juiceman or something. It's just BAD. Who the fuck allowed this song to exist? Most of the song doesn't even rhyme!

Also Linkin Park's entire discography nauseates me and always has. I don't know why, something about the timbre of the music makes me feel sick.

Also I hate Rihanna. I completely do not understand the appeal or why she has been so popular for so long.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I dislike repetition and Beyonce's Single Ladies is about the most repetitive song ever. Hate it. Also hate Katrina and the Waves 'Walking on Sunshine' for the same reason. Repetition just means the songwriter is too lazy to come up with more lyrics.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Out of the top of my head are the songs that I have heard recently that disgust me. First place goes to 'Wrecking Ball' by Miley Cyrus. It sounded annoying and I keep hearing it because of other people. I eventually found the slight curiosity to look at the music video for the song..never should have bothered..it was awful! :frustrating:

And then of course, there is this song that just makes me want to puke.


----------



## C6RUSA (Sep 6, 2011)

There are two songs I cringe at:

Tracy Chapman - Give Me One Reason
Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


----------



## mbemma (Oct 12, 2013)

Blurred Lines by Robin Thicke- sick, just absolutely sick. I'm scarred for life from watching the explicit music video version. What can I say? Curiosity killed the cat.
I know you want me by Pitbull- I have nothing to say. :shocked:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

K-Pop. Just. Why.







Dubstep remixes of video game music, especially The Drunken Whaler.





You simply do not do that one haunting song about sailors being cut into pieces in a game that is about trying to kill as little people as you can.







I'll let the quality, looks and the fact that singer is trying look like a cute girl when he's over 40 speak for itself.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Blurred Lines, anything by Katy Perry and Iggy Azalea. I don't get the hype with Iggy.


----------



## PolystyreneMan (Nov 2, 2011)

What's Up? by 4 Non Blondes





Funny thing is I actually sort of liked it when it was Don't Worry Be Happy by Bobby McFerrin


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Adrift said:


> I dislike repetition and Beyonce's Single Ladies is about the most repetitive song ever. Hate it. Also hate Katrina and the Waves 'Walking on Sunshine' for the same reason. Repetition just means the songwriter is too lazy to come up with more lyrics.


I dislike most pop music for this reason. Have you ever noticed that even though Madonna is hailed as a pop music genius, all of her songs are just the same thing over and over and over?


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Some great additions: Pitbull, JLo


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

"last christmas"


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I despise Mumford and Sons as well as Kings of Leon. The male vocalists of both groups sound like they're being tortured, and it tortures my ears. WTF. I mean, are people not hearing this shit? WTF is wrong with everyone?! BLAH!


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Ace Face said:


> I despise Mumford and Sons as well as Kings of Leon. The male vocalists of both groups sound like they're being tortured, and it tortures my ears. WTF. I mean, are people not hearing this shit? WTF is wrong with everyone?! BLAH!


I kind of like the tortured sound. :tongue:

Uhm, songs I hate... most of the songs my mom tends to like, I guess.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

AyaSullivan said:


>


 OH MY FUCK! LOL, this is definitely on my top ten most hated list. Fuck. I hate it so much, I almost successfully blocked its existence out of my mind.... and then you posted it. I love you, and fuck you  lol.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Have you ever noticed that even though Madonna is hailed as a pop music genius, all of her songs are just the same thing over and over and over?


Can't say I've noticed that about Madonna, but then again, I stopped listening to her music circa 1989.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> OH MY FUCK! LOL, this is definitely on my top ten most hated list. Fuck. I hate it so much, I almost successfully blocked its existence out of my mind.... and then you posted it. I love you, and fuck you  lol.


I hate but hate Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam with a burning passion. It's generic, her voice is annoying. The irony is that the character that I use as my avatar now is named after the band.
Love ya too. :3


----------

